# Groovy Improv Jam (youtube video)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thoughts?


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I really like after 2:36 when you really get into it! You should use more of the piano!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Swosh said:


> I really like after 2:36 when you really get into it! You should use more of the piano!


That's definitely something I could improve upon, and using more chords. Thanks for listening!


----------

